# XML to XML Mapping



## Silly23 (6. Jan 2010)

Hi,
ich würde gerne ein XML to XML Mapping durchführen, weiß aber leider nicht so recht, wie ich es anstellen soll. Grundlegend kenne ich verschiedene Frameworks mit denen sowas geht. Aber ich würde gerne eine größtmögliche Dynamik in die transformation bringen. Ich habe von der Ausgangs XML- Datei auch eine XSD. Macht es Sinnd für die Ziel XML Struktur auch eine XSD zu schreiben. Gibt es dann Klassen oder ConfigFiles in denen man lediglich auf beide XSDs verweisen könnte und dann einfach nur von Feld auf Feld mappen kann?

Feld1 = Feld1A
Feld2 = Feld2A

so in etwa. Problem ist einfach, dass es ein sehr großes und umfangreiches mapping werden wird. Die Ausgangs-Xml wird durch eine XSD beschrieben, die 15.000 Zeilen hat. Ich würde ungerne das mapping ab der hälfte über den haufen werfen, weil ich mir vorher keine gedanken dazu gemacht habe =)

Hat jemand tipps, bzw kennt jemand lösungen bzw lösungsansätze für solch große xml mappings?

Vielen Dank. !!!!


----------



## musiKk (6. Jan 2010)

Klingt eigentlich prädestiniert für XSLT.


----------



## Silly23 (6. Jan 2010)

also meinst du sollte ich mir aus beiden xsds xslt dokumente generieren (ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass das geht) und von da aus das mapping starten? gibt es schon  irgednwelche tools/frameworks mit denen man das recht übersichtlich, gerade wegen der großen Datenmenge gestalten kann?

Danke


----------



## musiKk (6. Jan 2010)

Uhm... keine Ahnung, ob das automatisch geht. Wenn das Schema einer bestimmten Regelmäßigkeit unterworfen ist, kann man sich ja was schreiben (evtl. sogar mit XSLT selbst...), aber dann fände ich es seltsam, dass es überhaupt so riesig sein muss...


----------

